# First oil change?



## sunlight99 (Sep 2, 2017)

Bought a SnowMaster 824 at the end of last year and so far it's been used for 2 hours. For the first oil change do you guys recommend to go directly to synthetic? or run dino oil for the rest of this winter?


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Go directly to synthetic. It is probably as "broke in as it is going to get.
The important thing is to get all the new engine crud flushed out.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i wouldnt switch over to synthetic until it has had recommended break in hrs. if it wont get enough run time this winter to be broken in properly, change it at the end of the season and replace with the same grade it has in it now. jmo


----------



## sunlight99 (Sep 2, 2017)

Well, the manual says change oil after 2 hours, then it's pretty much once a season after that.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have synthetic in all mine, including new engines ....


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I use only synthetic.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

sunlight99 said:


> Well, the manual says change oil after 2 hours, then it's pretty much once a season after that.


first one ive ever heard of that is under 5 hours for first change.......yer good to switch over to full synthetic !


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

I also use synthetic not only in my blowers, but anything with an engine on it. New, old, rebuilt, anything. All three of my blowers which have significant use on them I use Royal Purple for the sole purpose of telling how dirty the oil is. I get about a season out of this oil before it becomes too dark to tell that it's a purple color and that's when I change it. I also have several mini bikes that use synthetic, one with a new engine and others have used engines.

Never have I had a leak when switching from conventional to synthetic and it seems that synthetic has a much better shelf life. Correct me if I'm wrong but it doesn't turn to sludge nearly as fast just from sitting.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I really don't think it matters.....I use synthetic...but only because it takes 24 ounces and doesn't cost S**t..... changing oil is what is important....and not letting it get low!


----------



## sunlight99 (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks, I will do synthetic. When the winter is over, do you change oil before putting it away for storage or at the beginning of next snow season?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Some believe you are better off using conventional/dino for the first oil change to ensure proper break-in, making sure the rings seat properly. I switched to 5W30 full synthetic after 5 hours of use/run time. Personally every piece of OPE I have owned where I didn't start with synthetic or switched back to conventional for years then switched back to synthetic, developed a leak with synthetic oil.


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

sunlight99 said:


> Thanks, I will do synthetic. When the winter is over, do you change oil before putting it away for storage or at the beginning of next snow season?


I usually drain before the beginning of the next snow season. I don't like the idea of an engine sitting without oil. I always change the oil before each snow season and upon draining the old oil, I tilt the machine at whichever angle the oil comes out of and pour a little bit of fresh oil through just to get any old oil and particles out of the sump. These engines don't use that much oil so I can afford to waste some fresh oil to keep things nice and clean.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I use conventional oil. I own a landscape company and on average put over 2000 hrs on the mowers. I have yet to blow one up. I don't see a need for it in small engines. My old 69 Ariens had the original engine in it
I only change it out to put a bigger engine in it.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Why not call Toro and ask them?
I also use Syn in all my OPE ESP for better cold weather starting. The Toro 2 stroke gets full SYN 2 stroke oil, the Echo 2 strokes and Husky chain saw get Echo semi Syn and all the 4 strokes get Mobil 1 5/30...


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I have about 5-7 hours on my Toro and will be changing the oil out at the end of this winter . Synthetic for me. BTW- the oil is still like new in it and no particles.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

They say the combustion process produces corrosives. So change at the end of the season and let her rip again next season. I do the same with both of my motorcycles and lawn equipment.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

+1 on changing oil at end of season. Leaving old oil with contaminants, corrosives, etc in it over the off season does not make sense to me. Much better to let it sit idle with clean oil.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

If there is no trace of smoke coming out of the muffler, I'd switch it to Synthetic. The best thing to break in rings is Non-Detergent oil for a few hours. Been doing it this way for 20 plus years. Just remember to change your oil at the end of the season so you get rid of the built up acid and moisture in the oil.


----------



## sunlight99 (Sep 2, 2017)

The manual also says to squirt oil into the spark plug hole, I wonder how many of you don't do it before putting it away.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

new toro's with loncin's have 0w30 syntech from the factory so holding off is no longer needed, 
us old school'ers need to learn and up date our brains as to what gets what,


----------

